# Hello from Buenos aires



## Spitfan (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all:

My name is Carlos and I just enlisted in the site.
I´m 54 years old and I´m modelling since 2000 after a very large stop. My interest is focused in WW2 aircrafts, specially British. My favourites are the Merlin engined Spitfires and Mosquitoes.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Spitfan!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

A hearty welcome. And you models are exemplary. Forum members, check them out in the Modelling sub-forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with Matt, excellent models carlos. Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello Spitfan, and welcome!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome, out of interest how did you get into British aircraft?..........


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome - I did see the models... very nice great success!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2007)

Hallo !!!
I've just seen the pics of your models.Very nice ones.Welcome there.


----------

